# Musky rod



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Would like to get into musky fishing and have a few questions about rods. Tried the search but didnt get the answers i was looking for.

1. Should i get different rods for trolling and casting. If so which is a good rod for each or a rod that i could use for both.

2. Reels for casting, trolling, or a good reel for both

3. Would also like to try for sturgeon. Will a musky rod be good for sturgeon fishing also

Any other input you guys have would be great. Thanks


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats a big can o worms there! I have been building on musky blanks for about 7 years, and done a handful of different manufacturers... there are two I would recommend, St Croix, and Tackle Industries for a cheap option. The best all around rod would be an 8'6" H or XH, you can do a lot with either, from bulldawgs and big blades to gliders. I Would never recommend using one of your casting rods as a trolling rod, they are much too stiff (more for the casting and working the lures, than the actual fighting the fish) and don't have enough give when a fish hits. I have seen too many explode when a fish takes while trolling. Given the speeds of 3-8 mph the rod is already pretty loaded up just running the lure. For a trolling rod I would say go s-glass if you can find one, some e-glass are ok, but an e-glass/graphite composite would be better. St Croix makes a great trolling/live bait rod that is s-glass. Others would be in the salmon trolling line, rated for 30-50lb line or heavier. Either of these groups would work for sturgeon too btw.
For reels, It is mildly possible to troll with your casting reel, but not the other way around. I again suggest 2 different reels. Casting reels are great at what they are made for, trolling reels the same. The good thing is that trolling reels are cheap. Okuma convectors are enough, and the line counter gives you much more control. Also the opportunity to use 50 lb mono instead of 100 lb braid is a little reprieve on the force on the rod when the fish hits.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

If you want to save some money check out overstockbait.com. I bought 2 rods and a bunch of lures for musky from them and have been very satisfied. I splurged on the reels and bought a tranx and a revo toro nacl. Love them both. The revo for lighter lures and the tranx for the big stuff. The tranx will handle a sturgeon with no problem. I have had mine for four years without issue.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Be forewarned musky fishy is addicting & with that addiction it gets expensive.

For trolling you want a different rod than casting. The Shakespeare Ugly Stick Tiger rod ($60) is probably the most commonly used trolling rod on Lake St. Clair. 7' medium & medium heavy is what you'll need. For trolling reels the Okuma Convector Line Counter reel ($90) is a good bang for the buck trolling reel. Spool the trolling reels with 40 LB Berkley Big Game & use a 6' 80 LB fluorocarbon leader. You'll also need good quality barrel swivels & snaps (Sampo makes the best & they are pricey) plus you'll need some weights (2 oz & 4 oz) to attach to the line to help keep the baits down. The local shops can get you set up.

For sturgeon you can use the trolling rods if you like just to drop down off the back of the boat but the Convector reels don't make good for casting out. Don't use to stiff of a rod for sturgeon as those will rip the hooks out of the sturgeon's mouth too often. The med, med heavy, & heavy musky trolling/casting rod will do for sturgeon.

Musky casting rods of the same length & power vary a lot between manufactures (handle length, flex etc.). The size/weight of the bait that you are casting will also dictate which type of rod to use. For jerk baits & glide baits a shorter XH rod works best with a solid metal wire leader. For those big heavy plastic baits that weight up to 16 oz a XXH rod at least 9' with a longer handle (18") will help cast those heavy baits out & have less stress on your arms, shoulders, & back. For jigging Bondy Baits etc. an 8' heavy is best. A good all around rod for most bait is a 9' XH with a longer handle (18"). A Tackle Industries 9' XH is a good bang for the buck rod.

For casting reels there's the low profile reels like the Shimano Curado 300/301, Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCL 60/61, Okuma Komodo 350, Okuma Citrix 350, or the Quantum EXO 300. Tere's also the bigger high speed reels like the Diawa Lexa 400 & Shimano Tranx. Round reels Shimano Calcutta D, Diawa Luna 300/301. Some of the cheaper not so durable options are the Abu Garcia C3, C4, & Record, Shimano Calcutta B, Shimano Cardiff, Okuma Isis & there's a few others.

80 LB braid will do for most casting reels & 100 LB braid is needed for casting the heavy 13oz to 16 oz baits.


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)

Zib said:


> Be forewarned musky fishy is addicting & with that addiction it gets expensive..


You have been warned !!!:lol:

If you check out Tackle Industries web page they have a few different 
types of baits that have been reduced


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks vano and zib. U guys answered my questions. Now to go spend some coin!


----------

